# Dpercussion: 5 August, Manchester



## chio (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.dpercussion.com/

Well, _someone_ had to start the thread.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2006)

Yayy!!!  Nice one chio!  

Still no line up announcement though?  

I'm coming  I'm completely over my hangover now and have even bought some cider woohooo




edit to add:  thought you were gonna put it in Community?


----------



## chio (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll put a link in the community bit once we get nearer the time 

Apparently, there was some sort of hitch and they didn't know they could put it on until the Bench fashion company agreed to sponsor it a few weeks ago - hence no line-up yet. It's only going to be a couple of quid to get in, though.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeh I read the blurb, but it doesn't say you HAVE to pay to get in, just asking for donations


Ok, sound re the community linky thing


----------



## sorearm (Jul 17, 2006)

yup, we'll keep bumping this one (and in community), we want a big manc meet up to give it large. Dpurcussion is such a great thing, and if a load of us like minded folk have a great time in a mass drunken drugged hoard ... well, it doesn't get much better than that does it?


----------



## BIG davie H (Jul 17, 2006)

count me in, been to plenty of these nites in london, cant wait, whos got a sparte bed


----------



## chio (Jul 20, 2006)

I've just realised this isn't really that far away.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 20, 2006)

When you gonna put a link in Community then chio?


----------



## chio (Jul 20, 2006)

thought I'd try doing it earlier on today


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone go? I did last year, it was fantastic


----------



## futha (Aug 19, 2006)

i went. was ace!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 19, 2006)

futha said:
			
		

> i went. was ace!



who played?


----------



## chriswill (Aug 19, 2006)

AiM headlined


Absolute quality


----------

